# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  ثلاثيات أخلاق البادية

## دموع الغصون

*أخلاق العرب هي مواصفات جبل عليها العرب منذ الخليقة فتمسكوا بها ..  وذادوا عنها بالغالي والنفيس ..وعندما جاء الإسلام ثبّت الحسن منها وألغى السيء  وكما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إنما أتيت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق  "*

*ومن تلك الأخلاقيات التي مازالت قبائلنا العربية متمسكة  بها حتى وقتنا الحاضر:*


*الفناجيل  الثلاث*
*(( وقد ذكرناها هنا كثيراً لكن لا ضير من  التكرار))*
*جرت العادة عند قبائل العرب أن أول  ما يقدم للضيف هي القهوة لما لهذا الضيف من احترام وتقدير كبيرين ومن العادات  الغالبة في هذا الشأن أن الضيف عادة ما يتناول ثلاثة فناجيل كحد أدنى وهذه الفناجيل  الثلاثة لها مسميات عند أهل البادية ولها مفاهيم ودلالات معروفة حيث قسمت فناجيل  القهوة إلى ثلاثة أنواع* 
*فنجال الضيف - فنجال الكيف - فنجال  السيف ..*

*فالأول: فنجال الضيف وهو تكريم  للضيف كما أنه بمثابة العيش والملح  ..*

*والثاني: فنجال الكيف والتذوق أي أن  القهوة قد طابت للضيف لأن البدو يتحاشون أي انتقاد للقهوة ويحرصون على التفنن في  طريقة اعدادها ومذاقها لتطيب لشاربها  ..*

*والثالث: فنجال السيف وهو يعتبر  عهدا بالدفاع المشترك بين المعزب والضيف أي أن الضيف الذي يشربه ملزم بالدفاع عن  بيت مضيفه فيما لو حصل خطب كغارة أو غزوة  ..*

*وفي مناسبة أخرى يكون فنجال السيف  رمزا للتحدي حيث يتقدم أحد الفرسان لشرب فنجال فارس مشهور من قوم معادية ويتعهد  بقتله وبذلك يكون ملزما بمنازلته في المعركة واجمالا فنجال السيف يعني القوة  والمنعة  والشرف..*



  


 *الثلاث البيض* 
 *الثلاث البيض هي  واجبات مقدسة عند أهل البادية وتعني بياض الوجه لمن قام بتأديتها على أكمل وجه  وحافظ عليها .. ويستبيحون من يمسها أو ينكص بها وهي ثلاث  ..* 

 *الطنب السابح: أي طنب الخيمة الممدود الملازم  لها وهذه كناية عن الجار القريب كالخيمة وطنبها .. والمقصود هنا هو وجوب المحافظة  على الجار والدفاع عنه والأخذ بثأره إن قتل .. وهذه من عادات العرب التي يحرصون  عليها بشدة وعندما جاء الاسلام ثبتها وأكد عليها قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  " ما زال جبريل يوصيني بالجار حتى ظننت أنه سيورثه "  ..* 

 *الضيف السارح: وهو الضيف الذي نزل على  أحدهم وأكل عنده من زاده ثم سرح راحلا فله حق الحمايه لمدة ثلا ث أيام فإن قتل أو  تعرض لأ ي مشكله كان في حماية البيت الذي قام بإستضافته ويتوجب هنا على صاحب البيت  المطا لبه بثأ ره وقتل قاتله أو قتل أحد أقرباء القاتل وجها لوجه أو غدرا فلا قيود  عليه في طريقة الأخذ بالثأر .. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: قال النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم: "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليحسن إلى جاره ومن كان يؤمن  بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر فليقل خيرا او  ليسكت" ..* 


 *الخوي  الجنب: أي الرفيق في السفر وأهل البادية يعتبرون أن من  سار معك سبع خطوات يصبح خوي تجب حمايته والدفاع عنه فلا يتخلى عنه حتى الموت فإن  مات دفنه وان قتل أخذ بثأره ..* 

  

 *الثلاث  السود* 
 *1- شاري البل و مودعها: أي يشتري الرجل الا بل ثم يدعها امانة عند أحدهم فتصبح عارا عليه وعلى  الآخر الذي قبلها ..* 
 *2- مجوّز بنته وتابعها: أي يقوم الرجل بتزويج ابنته لرجل ثم يكثر في الذهاب إليها أو ينام في  بيتها أو يأخذها من بيت زوجها لغرض خاص بعائلته فيكون فعله منافيا لما جاء في طاعة  المرأة لزوجها ويكون عارا عليه وعلى ابنته  ..* 
 *3- شيخ القوم  وخاينها: وهو من يخون القوم الذين انتخبوه لقيادتهم  ..* 

  


 *الثلاث  المهربات* 
 *من العادات  والتقاليد الراسخة عند أهل البادية حماية دخيل الوجه أو دخيل البيت والذود عنه  بالحال والمال .. والدخيل هو من إلتجأ لأحد الرجال ودخل في وجهه أو دخل بيت أحدهم  وأكل شيئا من زادهم بسبب جرم ارتكبه على أن لا يكون منتهكا للشرف فهذا لا إجارة له  ولا حماية .. ولصاحب الوجه الحق في حماية دخيله لمدة ثلاثة أيام بلياليها وهي فرصة  تمنحها العادات والتقاليد كي يستطيع صاحب الوجه تهريب دخيله لخارج منطقة الخطر دون  أن يمسه أي أذى حتى تنتهي هذه المهلة .. أما اذا تعرض له أحدهم خلال هذه المدة  فتسمى في هذه الحالة (سهجة الوجه) ولصاحب الوجه الحق في غسل عاره بأخذ الثأر من  الذي سهج وجهه واعتدى على دخيله ولا يلحقه لوم في ذلك  ..* 

 *وهناك بعض  القبائل تعطي مهلة أكثر من هذه المدة إلا أن الدارج والمتعارف عليه عند غالبية  القبائل هي ثلاثة أيام بلياليها لذلك اطلق عليها (الثلاث المهربات) واشتهر هذا  الاسم ..* 

 ** 

 *إكرام الضيف*  

 *فالضيف له حقوق  وعليه واجبات ومن عادات الضيافة عند أهل البادية أن يكون الطعام المقدم كثيراً جداً  كي لا يشعر الضيف بأنه قليل فيحجم عن الشبع خشية أن ينقص الطعام .. ومن عادة  المضيّف أن يأكل لقمة من الطعام قبل أن يتقدم الضيف .. ولا أعلم لهذا تفسيراً سوى  أنه تحاشي الشك من أن يكون طعم هذا الطعام مالحاً جداً أو باهتاً .. خشية أن يكون  قد أصاب الضيف شيء على أثر ذلك فهو كشاهد على أن الطعام خالي من جميع الشوائب ..  وعند بعض القبائل لا يقلط مع الضيف أحد خشية أن يكون أحد الرجال شبعان بينما الضيف  جائع فيقوم ويحرج الضيف .. وبعض القبائل يطفئون النار كي لا يستحي الضيف من كثرة  الأكل ..* 
 *وعند مغادرة الضيف  لعرب المضيف إذا كان أجنبياً فهو في حماية المضيف طيلة ثلاثة أيام بعد المغادرة ..  قال الشريف مالك ينصح ابنه ..* 

*الضيف لاتلقّيه  مقرن علابيك خله صديقٍ لك مودٍ ليا جاك*


*وقال الشاعر صقار  القبيسي الفضلي اللامي من طيء*


 *ترى الخوي والضيف  والثالث الجارمثل الصلاة ما بين فرضٍ وسنـه* 


 ** 


 *إعزاز الجـار *  
 *من تقاليد العرب  الموروثة إعزاز الجار .. وبذلك وصى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم .. والعرب  تعز الجار وعند البدو الجار مجار ويسمى القصير فلا تحفز ذمته عند مجبره وله شان  عظيم .. قال الشاعر مقحم الصقري*  

 *حنّا نداري زلة  الجار لو جـارونضحك حجاجه بالعلوم اللطيفه* 
 *وحناَّ لك الله من  قديم لنا كـارعن جارنا ماقط نخفي الطريفه* 
 *نرفي خمال رفية  العش بالغـارونودع له النفس القوية ضعيفه* 



 *وقال رميح آل  جعفر* 

 *قصيرنا ما حشمته  عندنـا يـوم يزود مع زايـد سنينـه وقـاره* 
 *عفو الظهر تلقاه  إلا مـن القـوم يوم يخلط جمارنا مـع جمـاره* 
 *دونه نروي باللقا  كـل مسمـومون رخص عمار دون كسر أعتباره* 
 ** 


 *الخـوي *  

 *وهو رفيق الدرب ..  وله حق عند البادية مثل حق الجار والضيف .. فهنالك خوي طريق و خوي دنيا .. وخوي  الدنيا يسمى أخاً وهو الذي تطول رفقته فيكون بينه وبين رفيقه تكافل وتضامن في نوائب  الأيام ..* 

 ** 

 *الدخيـل* 
 *فهنالك دخيل قاعة  ودخيل ساعة فدخيل القاعة هو الجالي المطلوب دمه .. فهذا يدخل طيلة بقائه في العشيرة  حتى يقبل .. أما دخيل الساعة الذي تكون جنايته وليدة صدفة حيث يلوذ خلف أحد الرجال  فيقول " أنا دخيلك " حتى أبلغ مأمني فيدخله في مدة محددة وفي حالة أعتداء خصمه عليه  أثناء الدخالة فللمدخل القصاص من غريمه حسب قوته وقوة رجاله  ..* 
 ** 


 *الوجه* 
 *وهو أن تحدث  منازعة بين شخصين أو بين عشيرتين فيكون شخص أو عشيرة قد عرض وجهه بين الطرفين لفك  أرتباط الشر .. وهذا بمثابة المتعهد للطرفين بعدم الأعتداء على الآخر وهنالك من  يعمل جناية أو يهدد من فئة فيدخل على شخص حتى يثبت حقه .. وفي حال إعتداء غريمه بعد  الدخالة يسمى تقطيع الوجه ولهذا حق أن يقتص من المعتدي بما يراه مناسباً .. ولو  تخاذل الشخص الذي لا يحمي وجهه يكون عليه عارا كبيرا لذا يتفانى في سبيل حفظ ماء  وجهه ..* 

 ** 


 *البيـت *  
 *وللبيت حق عند  القبائل في بادية الجزيرة العربية حيث في ما لو حصل تشاجر بين شخصين في بيت أحد  الرجال سواء حاضر أو غائب فإن له حق عظيم على من أباح حرم البيت .. وللبيت حدود وهو  إذا يوجد عند صاحب البيت غنم أو أبل يكون لها مراح أمام البيت حيث يكون حدود هذا  المراح في جيرة صاحب البيت ..* 
 ** 


 *الحليــف* 
 *وهو أن يقوم  الرجل فيحالف الأبعد على الأقرب أو يحالف شخصاً آخر وقد يذبح شاة تسمى شاة الحلف  فيبقى مثل العصبية بالنسب وهكذا ..* 
 ** 


 *الوصـي* 
 *وهو أن يكون الرجل  قليل رجال أو ضعيف عصبة فيلجأ إلى من هو أقوى منه حيث يوصي بأبنه أو بأخيه أو بنفسه  فيعقد في غترة الرجل الذي يريد أن يوصيه ويشهد على ذلك أن يقول *  
 *ولدي طوق الحمام  من رقبتي برقبة فلان وصاية تحيا مع الأحياء لا تموت مع الأموات .. فتبقى هذه  الوصاية حيث إذا قبل بها الموصى فهو يدافع عن الموصي به في كل الأحوال .. وهناك من  إذا عمل عملاً جميلاً أو أعطى عطية يجعلها بوصاة  ..* 

 ** 


 *المنيع وهو  الأسير*  
 *له حق على من أسره  أن يحميه ويقيه حتى تنتهي المطالبة التي عليه بفدية أو جاه .. واذا أعطاه كلمة  المنع فهي بمثابة عهد لا يخونه أبداً حتى لو حصل أن هذا المنيع هو ضالته المنشودة  أي فيما لو يطلب هذا المنيع بثأر فإنه لا يقتله وهو في منعته .. ويعتبر عند البادية  من العار والخزي أن يقتل المنيع ..* 

 **

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لا شيء ممن ذُكر تغير فـ كله موجود الى الأن في نفوسهم الطيبة
دام أبداعك لـ توثيق معلوماتنا  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

أكيد بلا شك هذه الأخلاقيات لا تزال عند النشامى 
طوق 
مشكورة على المرور والتعليق 
ودي لكِ

----------


## Blackangel

دموع الغصون

فناجين لها أصالة ولها عقداً من الزمن

وما زالت لهذا اليوم  عنواناً لشهامه والكرم

أخذتينا برحلة جميلة تعرفنا من خلالها أنوع تلك الفناجين

التي هي رمزاً عند العرب وهي فناجين قهوة  تحمل معاني

واضحة ولها عنون في كل بيت عربي أصيل  بشكرك على 

هذا الموضوع القيم الذي أعتبره فخراً لعروبتنا وما يحتويه

من معاني جميلة وتوضيح رائع ومبسط 

سلمت يداكِ

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

فعلا انه ما في متل الاصالة 

راق لي موضوعك غاليتي

دمتِ بود

----------


## دموع الغصون

بلاك انجل & العقيق الاحمر 
مشكورين على المرور والتعليق الجميل 
لكم ولأرواحكم باقات من الجوري

----------

